# Buying Leopard Geckos Online..



## jamie17 (May 21, 2011)

I've recently become the proud owner of an awesome lavender(ish) striped Male Leopard Gecko called Keith.

I got him from Pets At Home but since have heard some not-so-nice things about these large nationwide branches of Pet Stores on forums etc. (although the Pets At Home in Aberdeen seems to be clean and friendly and the staff member that I dealt with seemed to know a great deal about the Leos..)

Although I don't intend on purchasing another reptile any time soon, I might some day. I was just wondering the best way to go about getting another reptile - whether to buy online without seeing the animal, stick with Pets At Home or to get in touch with a breeder..


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally if your Pets at Home is to a good standard and your wee man is healthy, then I see nothing wrong with buying from them again. 
My [email protected] is great, healthy animals, good range of equipment, decent knowledge... I was going to buy one from them but they were out of leos they day I went in (D'oh!) so I went to my local exotics shop instead. Glad I did because my little girl is the best I could have asked for :flrt:
If you're worried about it though, try and find a local exotics shop that sells them, or locate a breeder :2thumb: You can buy online and get them couriered to you or you fetch them, but the only issue I'd have with that is you don't see the animal in the flesh until it comes to you! I like to see exactly what I'm buying.


----------



## jamie17 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah he seems really healthy and he's great colours too so I can't complain. I've read some crappy things about [email protected] but I suppose every branch is different.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

jamie17 said:


> Yeah he seems really healthy and he's great colours too so I can't complain. I've read some crappy things about [email protected] but I suppose every branch is different.


That's the problem with it being a chain store... some are better than others. Mine is good, and yours sounds good. Others would avoid their [email protected] like the plague and want them shut down. It's like Primark - every shop stocks different things and has different levels of service (sorry it was the first place that came to my head lol)

Oh and as is customary for RFUK... pics, or the animal does not exist!! :lol2:


----------



## jamie17 (May 21, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Oh and as is customary for RFUK... pics, or the animal
> does not exist!! :lol2:


Point taken! I'll try to get pics up soon


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Home - A1 Aquatics Aberdeen & Aberdeen Reptiles & Birds why not go here ? hope to get a rep from them some time next year


----------



## jamie17 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for that *MaM,* didn't know there was a rep shop in Aberdeen!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

jamie17 said:


> Thanks for that *MaM,* didn't know there was a rep shop in Aberdeen!


no probs im going for a nosy next week  my 2 cousins got there reptiles from there (cham and leo) and they look (from pics and videos) good and healthy


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

jamie17 said:


> Thanks for that *MaM,* didn't know there was a rep shop in Aberdeen!


There's 2 reptile shops in Aberdeen, waterworld near berryden and Aberdeen reptiles near matalan. Not been down to Aberdeen reptiles in a few years but waterworld is good.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

gibby said:


> There's 2 reptile shops in Aberdeen, waterworld near berryden and Aberdeen reptiles near matalan. Not been down to Aberdeen reptiles in a few years but waterworld is good.


do u have the address for the other one?


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

found it 

Unit 1,
Kittybrewster Shopping Centre, 
Clifton Road, 
Aberdeen, 
AB24 4RZ

Tel : 01224 277727

Fax : 01224 707077

and the other on is 

61 Constitution Street
, Aberdeen,
AB24 5ET

Tel +44 (0) 1224 626807
Fax +44 (0) 1224 627284


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

As it was already said every store is different! I don't like our local one, even though stock looks healthly the advice isnt the best at times. Like suggesting that a bearded dragon would be fine in a 3ft glass exo terra terrarium, which i feel a bit iffy about .. but hey! 

As long as your animal is healthly and their advice matches other good resources all is fine! 
If your looking for something a bit different then maybe a local breeder or local exotics shop will be better. 

I agree with Ophexis, I think it is always good to look at the animal you intend on buying! 

Hope you leo is good... oh pictures are defiently required!! =D
x


----------

